# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Lâu lâu lại nhờ các bác!

## trandai87

Con máy ông anh nó đang hiện lỗi kết nối giữa bộ điều khiển với ụ dao,đã xử lí nhưng sau vài hôm nó lại bị tiếp các bác chỉ cách khắc phục triệt để em với!

----------


## Tuan Kieu

căng nhỉ? có vẻ như lỏng cáp . thay cáp xem sao.

----------

trandai87

----------


## dinhngoclam113

Lỗi lập trình rồi, khó khắc phục lắm.

----------

trandai87

----------


## trandai87

có cách nào không anh (Lỗi lập trình rồi, khó khắc phục lắm.)

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4bp8cmAPU

----------

